# What is a reasonable price for a used P229 9mm?



## BushPig (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking for a P229 in 9mm with DAK trigger - what's a fair price for a used one?

Thanks!


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

EDIT: I didn't catch something; my post wasn't very helpful.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 20, 2011)

*Just bought one.*



BushPig said:


> I am looking for a P229 in 9mm with DAK trigger - what's a fair price for a used one?
> 
> Thanks!


I just bought a nice one with the German frame, rail, box, papers, and two mags for $500.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I sometimes see them at gun shows in good condition for $450 to $550.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## smokingaSIG (Feb 4, 2011)

I picked up a 229R (CPO) 9mm today for $550. Came with 2 13round mags, manual, and box.


----------



## BushPig (Dec 18, 2010)

smokingaSIG said:


> I picked up a 229R (CPO) 9mm today for $550. Came with 2 13round mags, manual, and box.


Thanks for all of the replies!!

I am not having this kind of luck (above) - I haven't seen a 9mm 229R for under $600, yet. I saw a clean 2-tone 9mm 229R (w/ stainless slide) for $650, but I realize that's not a standard all-black model.

I have been watching GunBroker, GunsAmerica, and Bud's Gun Shop.


----------

